
The Death Of Mobile Marketing is Here - johnolarola
http://totalimsolutions.com/mobile/mobbandit/
======
johnolarola
And here's me thinking Mobile Marketing was the future!! This guy has just
opened my eyes to something completely fresh and is giving away tons of FREE
stuff to boot. Awesome

